
Will Graphene Batteries Overtake Lithium? - CitizenTekk
https://beth.technology/graphene-battery/
======
inflatableDodo
>" _So the batteries specifically, if you look at lithium-ion batteries, what
you can do is by adding graphene to both the cathode and the anode_

Well, to make a bit of a shot in the dark here, the answer appears to be, at
least from reading the text of the article, that graphene is being used to
improve lithium batteries. I can sometimes be guilty of not reading an article
before commenting, but to do it as the headline writer seems downright lazy.

------
tambourine_man
Sorry to digress but I've noticed a recent proliferation of “subscribe with”
podcast app/service buttons.

Why not simply post the RSS and be done with it? What if your favorite podcast
app is not listed?

Why deliver your content on a silver plate to huge private companies? Haven't
we learned a thing?

~~~
fastbeef
Most people don’t know what RSS is. Hell, most developers I know barely know
what it is.

As a podcaster myself I want to make it easy for people to subscribe and from
statistics 95% use iTunes, Overcast or Spotify (I provide a RSS feed as well)

~~~
tambourine_man
>(I provide a RSS feed as well)

That's all I'm asking, really.

------
dd36
He didn’t really say anything specific...

~~~
inflatableDodo
That's because he wasn't there.

------
rubyn00bie
tldr; graphene can be used for batteries.

Not to be an ass, but there's like no content on this page that has anything
to do with graphene batteries overtaking lithium. It's an incredibly light
article/interview providing no information as to why that might happen or
how... Is there some sort of secret page I missed or link to the real content?

HN has some misleading article titles on it from time to time but the title of
this is non-sense. It should be called "Graphene comes from Graphite" in which
case no one would vote on it because it's obviously got no content.

~~~
aeternus
Right, very little content. Also Graphene batteries are already out and
unfortunately they perform about the same as regular lithium batteries.

------
Animats
No.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
Graphene can do everything! Except get out of the lab.

